# Automodellisimo Show 2009 Part 1



## Chris Sweetman (Oct 26, 2008)

*Automodellismo Show 2009 Part 1*

This show was located at the Ayrton Senna Conference Centre in the Grand Prix Collection Museum at Donington Park, England and took place on Sunday 2nd August. The exhibits were mainly 1:24th scale plastic kits. Most of them were super detailed but there were examples that were built straight from the box. The skill levels here were amazing! There were also examples of die-cast and resin models in a variety of scales that were part of a display. Part of a display that caught my eye was a range of 1:43rd scale Spark Lotus Fuel Efficiency models. On one of the trade stands I saw a CMC’s 1:18th scale Mercedes-Benz racing car transporter for sale. There were even some 1:43rd scale models for sale and I did purchase a couple. Now on to the displays:










1. VW Split-screen Camper










2. Camaro Concept










3. Challenger Concept










4. Display of concepts etc…










5. ’69 Stingray










6. Porsche selection










7. Nissan ‘Calsonic’

A grand show and what a venue! Well done to the organisers for putting on a first class event! Thanks must also go to the museum for allowing it to take place in such a wonderful atmosphere.

Cheers Chris


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

I like the Ford GT colors, thanks for the pics
-Alyssa


----------



## jingles (Jan 21, 2005)

thanks for the pics, I can only dream of building cars that good.


----------

